# Seiko 6138-8020 - Hands Set



## squadronleader (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi - I have just bought a very nice 6138-8020 Chronograph. However, the hands do not match. The hour & minute hands are black with a thin gold line, one sub-dial has gold hand, the other has a yellow hand and the sweep is white ! It has a stainless case, black face with gold markings. Can anyone tell me what colour / finish the hands should be ? and can anyone help with a set ? Thanks and congrats on a very interesting forum


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcom Sqn Leader Are you RAF ex RAF or just like the monika?

There are a few Seiko a holics on here so hang around a while and I'm sure you'll get the right answer.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's some to have a look at might give you a clue

CLICK HERE


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good evening Sir.

My dad was a Sqn Ldr Air Traffic, Good to have you here.

Jason


----------



## squadronleader (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the help Jason and Paul. I had seen the pictures on the web but the hands on the black and gold version pictured still don't look right. Anyway enough of that - yes I am ex-RAF and don't usually use the title - just ran out of suitable logon names !! When I have a moment I'll put some photos of my Seikos on the site.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

If you can post a picture then I may have an idea of what the hands should look like.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And maybe tell us your first name? We like to be informal around here!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome Squadron Leader, my dad was an Air Commodore in the RAF.

Cheers

Paul


----------

